# Uinta Flys.



## Texscala

Me and some buddies are headed to the Uintas in Late August. What flys are most important for us to have?


----------



## Flyfishn247

Pretty much anything size 14 or smaller and floats. That should be prime time for caddis. I would also take stimulators, yellow humpy, royal wulff, adams, mosquitoes, renegades, and red/black ants. Any plethora of flies will work on high mountain lakes in late summer.


----------



## RnF

Don't forget Olive, Black and Brown Woolly Buggers. If you can't get them on anything else, you can usually catch fish with those.


----------



## Artoxx

*Bass poppers.*

No _really_, _*trust me*_, you will be amazed and pleased. _(O)_


----------



## paraAdams

One fly that really works well in the Uinta's is a Red Ant. I know that doesn't sound very sexy, but believe me!

I'm not talking about the puny little ants you find on the sidewalk in your neighborhood. I'm talking about the huge red and black ants that live in the trees at high altitude.

When the wind blows, dozens of ants will hit the lakes and the fish always chomp on them. Bring a half dozen size 14 red ants in your fly box. You won't be disapointed, good luck!


----------



## Ryfly

Gary LaFontane did a study and concluded that %80 of a high country trouts diet in the late Summer is Terrestrial insects carried in by Anabatic winds. Ants in black, red and *BROWN* in size 14 or 16 would be good as well as some black beetles. That being said most mountain trout aren't too picky at that time of year and will take all kinds of flies. Royal Trudes are fun and various Midges in size 22 are good for when they get selective. Many people swear by the Renegade.


----------



## tacokid789

ALL i use up there is small black leach patterns. Semi seals, mohair, copper angel, etc....Also we occasionally use type 2 sinking line to get a little deeper in mid day when they seem to drop lower. Good luck, and its really not too difficult to get into fish up there.


----------



## flyguy7

I agree with Ryfly and Lafontaine 100%. For me, Uinta fish are about as easy target as there is but small foam flying ants have always been my best producer as well as various attractors such as Wulffs, Trudes, P.A's, small Stimmies, tiny Chernobyls, PMX's, etc.. If you really want to get glutoness try hanging a #16-18 Zebra Midge 36" off the bend of hook from your dry fly. This style of ant (pictured) has always been a killer for me up there in sizes #12 - #18. For me, bugger and leech fishing is a very boring way to fish the Uintas but it does work. But if you can't get them to eat the dry on a regular basis, a small tungsten dropper is all that is needed. Plus it allows you to sight fish more effectively without spooking the fish.


----------



## utahtu

Paul Stimpson told me the best fly he ever used in the Uintas was a Colorado Captain. You can't find them anywhere, but here is the pattern.

Hook: Size 14 or 16 dryfly hook
Tail: Golden pheasant tippet
Body: Black thread (I use dark brown goose biot)
Hackle: Black
Wing: White or gray - or try CDC

The few I tied worked quite well especially at on the flats at the tail of a riffle.


----------



## Jitterbug

flyguy7 said:


> This style of ant (pictured) has always been a killer for me up there in sizes #12 - #18.


Nice tie! May I ask what is used for the wings?


----------



## flyguy7

Medium dun hackle tips, but I have also used dun colored cdc and gray antron.


----------



## wyogoob

Texscala said:


> Me and some buddies are headed to the Uintas in Late August. What flys are most important for us to have?


Just take any relatively sharp hook with some bird feathers wrapped on it.

Bare hooks work pretty good, but I don't think it's classified as fly fishing.


----------



## flyguy7

Ive been known to nymph these on the provo as naked as can be in sizes 20 and 22 and do very well.....


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> Ive been known to nymph these on the provo as naked as can be in sizes 20 and 22 and do very well.....


18's for me flyguy...barbless...usually with a little bit of fleece on it after I catch my hoodie a couple of times.


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> Ive been known to nymph these on the provo as naked as can be in sizes 20 and 22 and do very well.....


Ah...doesn't get a little cold fishing naked?


----------



## nate1031

wyogoob said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been known to nymph these on the provo as naked as can be in sizes 20 and 22 and do very well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 18's for me flyguy...barbless...usually with a little bit of fleece on it after I catch my hoodie a couple of times.
Click to expand...

My intention is not to be antagonizing, I'm just curious on the choice of a barbless 18 vs. a barbed. Never been a huge fan of barbless.


----------



## wyogoob

nate1031 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been known to nymph these on the provo as naked as can be in sizes 20 and 22 and do very well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 18's for me flyguy...barbless...usually with a little bit of fleece on it after I catch my hoodie a couple of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My intention is not to be antagonizing, I'm just curious on the choice of a barbless 18 vs. a barbed. Never been a huge fan of barbless.
Click to expand...

Most of my fishing in the Uintas is non-consumptive. I squish the barbs down so it's easier to release the fish unharmed. If the fish throw the hook and flop off while retrieving, who cares?

It's called fun.


----------



## nate1031

ya, i guess in a place like th uintas with smaller fish that would make sense


----------



## flyguy7

When you see how mangled some of the mouths are of fish on the Provo every single day you would be more inclined to fish barbless as well.



> Ah...doesn't get a little cold fishing naked?


 I have to give all the out of control rafters down on the lower something to grab onto! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> When you see how mangled some of the mouths are of fish on the Provo every single day you would be more inclined to fish barbless as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...doesn't get a little cold fishing naked?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to give all the out of control rafters down on the lower something to grab onto! :lol:
Click to expand...

Uh oh!


----------



## nate1031

flyguy7 said:


> When you see how mangled some of the mouths are of fish on the Provo every single day you would be more inclined to fish barbless as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...doesn't get a little cold fishing naked?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to give all the out of control rafters down on the lower something to grab onto! :lol:
Click to expand...

I try to stay away from that place. I can totally understand. Although, I think a size 6 barbless streamer is going to do more damage than an 18 barbed.


----------



## flyguy7

> I try to stay away from that place.


Still without a doubt the hottest fish around now, though. Seen the backing quite a few times this year.


----------



## Chaser

I have always caught lots of fish up there on size 14-18 elk hair caddises, 16-18 mosquitoes, ants, and Griffith's gnats, and renegades, and all black midges in 18-20. My dad said he was fishing a stream up near our cabin yesterday and the fish were just barely slurping the flies off the surface. When they are feeding in a subtle way like that, I like using a fly I can really see, so you KNOW when it's gone.


----------



## nate1031

flyguy7 said:


> I try to stay away from that place.
> 
> 
> 
> Still without a doubt the hottest fish around now, though. Seen the backing quite a few times this year.
Click to expand...

That may be true but I may have to see pics to believe your drag isn't just set way too lose! Feel free to PM or email! [email protected]

I've been having too much fun throwing hoppers on a tiny clear stream. Last trip got two at 17" and the brownie had some shoulders! Sorry for the hijack. I always had good luck with mosquitos, adams, buggers, damsels, terrestrials, and chironomids. Tight lines.


----------



## flyguy7

?? how is one supposed to have a pic of that?


----------



## nate1031

Pics...of the fish.


----------



## Texscala

Our trip last weekend was a blast. The first day was a little slow and I missed a ton of fish on small dries. I eventually landed on on a prince nymph below a royal wolf. I then landed a few on the royal wolf on a small stream and a little out of the way lake.

Day 2 I realized I had lost a fly box with all my small dries  . I was pretty upset and spent the first part of the day catching them on spinning gear. The second half of the day I switched back to flyfishing (Even though I left the sage rod at camp) and used a hopper and landed a bunch of nice sized fish).


----------



## nate1031

Nice fish! I'm glad you got into them. Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## flyguy7

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17356&start=160


----------



## doody

flyguy7 said:


> I try to stay away from that place.
> 
> 
> 
> Still without a doubt the hottest fish around now, though. Seen the backing quite a few times this year.
Click to expand...

Glad to see you're finally coming around! :wink:


----------



## Wilford

Hart Wixom once wrote about a "Siberian Wood Ant" being an excellent choice for high lakes. I used some on a trip to Montana. They were everything he said they would be. I lost what I had and have never seen them for sale since. Sure would like to get hold of some more.


----------

